# Whatsapp a disparu dans la liste des app proposées pour le partage des captures d'écrans



## vdelattre (26 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j'ai installé IOS 14.1 sur mon iPhone XS, je ne peux plus partager mes captures d'écrans (ou photos instantanées) avec Whatsapp. L'application Whatsapp a disparue de la liste des applications favorites de partage ou de suggestions d'applications. (NOTE : cette option de partage de captures d'écrans avec Whatsapp fonctionnait parfaitement avec IOS14.0.1 !!!!) 
Alors que si partage un photo dans un album depuis l'application Photos, l'option de partage avec Whatsapp est disponible !!!
Quelqu'un a-t-il expérimenté ce soucis ???
Avec vous des solutions à me proposer ???
J'ai essayé de désinstaller Whatsapp et de le réinstaller, mais le résultat est le même !!!!
J'ai contacté Apple France qui me renvoie vers Whatsapp, me soutenant que ce n'est pas un problème IOS !!!!! j'en doute fortement !!!
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## MrTom (26 Octobre 2020)

Hello,

En effet ! J'imagine que WhatsApp devra mettre à jour son application.
EDIT : si tu enregistres l'image dans tes photos, alors tu peux à nouveau la partager sur WhatsApp.


----------



## vdelattre (27 Octobre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> En effet ! J'imagine que WhatsApp devra mettre à jour son application.
> EDIT : si tu enregistres l'image dans tes photos, alors tu peux à nouveau la partager sur WhatsApp.


Merci pour cette réponse.... Je me demande juste si il s'agit pas d'un problème de la mise à jour de IOS !!!! Cela fonctionnait très bien avant avec IOS 14.0.1


----------



## MrTom (27 Octobre 2020)

Peut-être en effet !


----------



## OceanD (2 Novembre 2020)

Êtes-vous sûr de ce que vous utilisez ? Nous pouvons même oublier sa liste de fonctions - je pense que son niveau de développement est d'un niveau télégraphique en 2017.
Au fait, Durov a dit que whatsapp n'est pas sécurisé (vous pouvez lire à ce sujet ici).
Je pense qu'il ne parlait pas comme ça juste parce que ce sont des ennemis commerciaux, il n'est pas ce type.
Il est évident que whatsapp ne vaut pas la peine d'être utilisé


----------

